
Hey guys, read this - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/2010/03/21/hey-guys-read-this/
======
ErrantX
This isn't a problem in the UK; "guys" seems to be a pretty generic term (or
at least I've never seen a group of girls take offence to it)

------
derefr
For an extended exploration of all the possible options, look at the first
panels of around 80% of Dinosaur Comics comics.

------
ZeroGravitas
According to Wikipedia "guy" used to mean a person with a strange appearance,
after a Guy Fawkes effigy burned on bonfires. So it appears meanings can
shift, but "guy" in every other situation other than "hey guys" is
unambiguously male, I think.

------
jgrahamc
I always use 'folks'.

------
some1else
I have five female room-mates. They keep reminding me not to refer to them as
guys :-S

~~~
ehsanul
Remind them that it's gender-neutral term.

~~~
rue
Sort of. Being glib for a bit, I think it is more accurate to say that "hey
guys", "you guys" and similar are _compound gender-neutral terms_.

------
lazugod
Ha. I guessed what the article was about before reading it. And I'd still use
"guys".

------
InclinedPlane
"Everybody, ..." seems reasonable.

P.S. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFYMijdQ_sA>

------
DanHulton
"Y'all" in the deepest, friendliest southern accent I can muster.

------
donaq
Use "babes" if you're feeling fabulous.

------
dustingetz
shout to duckduckgo-- i googled a couple increasingly complicated
queries("english guys and girls group unisex") and got garbage results. DDG
nailed it.

